# bubbles



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i have a ton of bubbles on the surface of the tank. why?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

do you run an air stone or bubble wall?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Have you put in any chemicals in your tank?


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I had a problem with that. I moved my filter to the center of the back of my tank. I think the surface of my water got stagnant. Also, do you have too many fish in your tank?? I believe another reason my bubbles occurred was that i had 2 dozen, well-fed feeders cycling a small tank. Since they've been removed, I've had absolutely no problem with bubbles.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i do have an air stone in the tank. 
also, im just housing a single rhom in the tank. i've never had this happen before for such a prolonged time


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

water changes helped mine a little bit


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i just finished cycling the tank i just put in my rhom on saturday. anyways, right now there is just some along the edges of the tank


----------

